# Just ordered my new wheels. TSW Thruxtons



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I just pulled the trigger and ordered my new wheels. I got the 18"x8" TSW Thruxtons. The one pic is from the website and the other is from a car that I found with them on it that made up my mind for sure. They should look pretty good. What does anyone think?
Now it is time to let my stock 18's go. They only have the 515 miles on them so I am just going to use the stock 18" Bridgestone Potenzas


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Sharp looking! What kind of tire dressing do you use?*


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Not my car there in that pic. I found that pic on the web and that is what made my mind up on those wheels. I would love to know what he used. They look great.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got 17's now, what is involved in recalibrating the spedometer if I get 18's?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> I've got 17's now, what is involved in recalibrating the spedometer if I get 18's?


Drop 400 bucks into a Diablosport Predator and it'll do that and a whole lot more. Gain about 15hp in the process.
By the way Blacksheep, I love the rims, how much did they cost?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I have the Thruxton's too. 19" x 8" and 19" x 9.5"

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/924/cat/500/perpage/20/ppuser/1838


----------

